# new african biotope need advice!!



## polypterus (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi, its my first post here!

I just started a new tank (100 litter) and need some advice on the scape. It's a west african biotope, there is no fish at the moment, but will be, in a week (couple of krib and about 20 lampeye).

I need advice on the hardscape and on the general look of the tank. Thanks!  I really not to sure if it's looking good or completely wrong! Sorry picture a little bit blurry, the camera is really cheap!

The plant are currently mainly anubia, tiger lotus and water fern.


----------



## tkbrown (Feb 24, 2008)

I cant see your pictures? they are just red X's maybe its just me?


----------



## polypterus (Mar 15, 2007)

It was working in the preview. this is the link to the pic
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/563052605WGYAUB


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

tank looks fine to me....why not some african butterfly fish?


----------



## polypterus (Mar 15, 2007)

I want open tank, so no jumper for this one!!!


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

It looks very nice.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

polyp~they really dont jump well atleast none of mine have


----------



## polypterus (Mar 15, 2007)

I like these butterfly but prefer a mass of fish like there small killies lampeye. And I think these butterfly would love to have 20 lampeye has dinner, so I won't mix these two! :


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Killies don't jump?
I thought they did.


----------



## polypterus (Mar 15, 2007)

lampeye are to small to jump high! that what I was told!!!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, cool. I like the set up as it is also, I don't see that you have done anything wrong.
Quite the opposite BTW, I think you did it all right and a good job at that.


----------



## polypterus (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for your review but I finally wasn't completely ok with the look, so I rescaped it in triangular way; check the new pic and comment them please! I am having a hard time scaping with the wood Ive chosen... the new pic are the 3 last one: http://community.webshots.com/album/563052605WGYAUB


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay just looked at the new pics and i love the new layout a lot more!!!! go job
rayer:


----------

